# need some input high risk pregnancy



## anjel (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi, I have not been on this website much since my daughter turned about 6 months old, but I remember it being very helpful during pregnancy and after. My daughter (only child) is now three and I just found out Im pregnant with #2 today. This is a bit of a miracle baby since I was diagnosed with cervical cancer in Jan. 06. I have since had three surgerys and just had the remainder of my cervix removed last monday. I also have endometriosis and have had PID so I didnt think I would ever be able to have a baby with my new husband, but on May 3rd I realised I was ovulating and we became pregnant that day or the next. So, I had surgery after becoming pregnant and before realizing I was, my oncologist did not order a blood test that time for some reason, I really wish he would have!! Anyway, I had a homebirth with a wonderful midwife the first time and would love to do it again, but this time there are so many uncertainties. I may not have enough cervix tissue left and it is scar tissue if it is there so I am high risk miscarraige. My midwife wants me to get my doctors opinion and she is going to talk with her colleuges and see what info she can find. Has anyone gone through this? I had 4cm by 4cm removed, the average cervix is 3 cm long... my doctor already told me that they would moniter very closely with ultrasounds and possibly do a cerclash?? a stitch in the uterus. He has a very low c-section rate but said that the possibility does exist its too early too tell. He works in the same office as a nurse midwife, so she is a possibility also, but I never had an ultrasound with my daughter and dont want to have them every week with this one. Right now I dont even know if this pregnancy will last a few more days let alone 40 weeks, I hope somebody out there can share a similiar experience because right now Im realy scared. It is recomended that I have a hysterectomy in the near future, I just turned 23 and this might be my only chance at having another child. I dont want to loose this baby, but I also dont want to have an overmedicalized pregnancy and birth. THanks for taking the time to read through all of this, and any input is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## mclisa (Jul 26, 2004)

Hugs out to you. I know you have certain ideas about what you want and hopefully you can find a doctor that you can compromise with.

I have a friend with a short cervix who lost twin boys at 23 weeks. She was quite motivated with her next pregnancy to do anything she could to have a successful pregnancy. She did undergo multiple u/s to monitor it's length and had a cerclage placed. She made it to 35 weeks, though was on bedrest at times for preterm labor. Then she had a c/s because the cerclage couldn't be removed (most of the time they can, the doc she had place it is notorious for placing them too high to be removed vaginally). She is now enjoying her second pregancy without any preterm labor. She is being followed very closely by a perinatologist, but for her it is worth it because she wants a baby and she wants him or her to come home with her and not stay in the NICU for a long time.


----------



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

I don't have any info for you but wanted to wish you and your baby well.


----------

